# ANYONE HERE WANNA PUT A FUN HUNT TOGETHER



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

IM JUST WONDERIN IF ANYONE HERE WANTS TO PUT A FUN HUNT TOGETEHR FOR A WEEKEND OR A DAY OF CHASIN YOTES AROUND SE ND....DROP ME A LINE AND WELL SEE WHAT WE CAN GET WORKED OUT AND PUT IN TO MOTION...THANKS :strapped:


----------



## DEER BOY (Jan 15, 2006)

Coyotekiller, I'd love to but I'm in nc iowa. Was wondering how much snow there is up their around you guys. We are planning our annual fox and coyote hunting trip around fargo area. Every year we try to find somebody to give us a snow report but usually they don't understand what we mean. If the ditches are full they say oh ya we have snow. We just like to make sure everything covered, not too many black spots. Would appreciate your response , Thanks Kevin


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Good amount of snow, Especially around fargo you have good snow cover. Still some brown spots out there, but ideal for coyote hunting. I live in the fargo area for school, and would like a hunt, if you dont mind hunting with a kid! haha take it easy guys!


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

MAN O MAN ILL HUNT WITH JUST ABOUT ANYONE THAT CAN SIT STILL LONGER THAN 30 MINS,BUT YEAH IF YA ALL WANNA WORK OUT SOME DATES OR WHATEVER THATS COOL I WONT GUIDE YA BUT ILL SHOW YA A FEW OF MY SPOTS THAT HAVE PRODUCED GOOD NUMBERS O DOGS FOR ME,AS I STATED EARLIER DROP ME A LINE AND WELL SEE HOW THINGS COME TOGETHER...........THANKS KILLER


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

MAN O MAN ILL HUNT WITH JUST ABOUT ANYONE THAT CAN SIT STILL LONGER THAN 30 MINS,BUT YEAH IF YA ALL WANNA WORK OUT SOME DATES OR WHATEVER THATS COOL I WONT GUIDE YA BUT ILL SHOW YA A FEW OF MY SPOTS THAT HAVE PRODUCED GOOD NUMBERS O DOGS FOR ME,AS I STATED EARLIER DROP ME A LINE AND WELL SEE HOW THINGS COME TOGETHER...........THANKS KILLER


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

*DO YOU HAVE TO USE ALL CAPITALS IN YOUR POSTS IT IS VERY ANNOYING*


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

WOW IS SOMEONE CRABBY ABOUT ME USING CAPS IN MY POSTS? THATS WHY THEY ARE MINE AND NOT YOURS.....HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

ITS LIKE 12 IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT HERE AND I READ SOME POSTS AND LIKE BLINDED BY BIG LETTERS SOME IDIOT POSTED :lost:


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

LOOK AT IT THIS WAY IM DOIN YOUR EYES A SERVICE SO YOU CAN STILL SEE TO SHOOT ,YOU DONT HAVE TO STRAIN TO SEE MY POSTS DO YA.......HAPPY READING.......IT ONLY GETS BETTER FROM HEREHAPPY HUNTING


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

COYOTEKILLER2004 in case you are not aware of it, using the caps is considered shouting and in poor taste. Dump the caps if you don't want to be seen as a jerk........


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

sound good to me I would like to shoot some coyetes seem fun


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

COYOTEKILLER2004: Gohon is right, using caps is usually considered to mean that you are shouting what you are saying. However, personally I have no problem with it. It's like you said, they are your posts and you can CAPS everything if you want.

All of that being said, I'm going to have to pick on your signature a little!

MOSSBERG SHOTGUNS....CUZ HUNTING AIN'T CATCH AND RELEASE

Shouldn't that read more like this?

Mossberg Shotguns...Remington Wannabe's and VERY POOR ones at that!

Just messing with you, I've got a 500 and a 835, both are good guns, the 835 is my dedicated turkey gun, the 500 is my beat around go anywhere gun, I've killed so much stuff with it you couldn't fit it all in the back of a 3/4 ton pick-up!

:sniper:


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

well i apologize i guess u didnt relize i was shouting....and remington as for ur remington wannabe's comments....i had a supermag 870 and it kept jamming on me so picked up this mossberg and that problem is sloved,no problems anymore....as for gettin a hunt goin ....im game anytime .......and remember safe hunting ladies and gents...no need for careless accidents.....may the wind be in ur favor...and the yotes plentiful


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Just messing with you, I've got a 500 and a 835, both are good guns, the 835 is my dedicated turkey gun, the 500 is my beat around go anywhere gun, I've killed so much stuff with it you couldn't fit it all in the back of a 3/4 ton pick-up!


I have nothing wrong with Mossberg shotguns. As far as I'm concerned Remington is THE rifle company. But their shotguns leave something to be desired ESPECIALLY the 870 line.


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

Coyotekiller - i'll come down your way go hunt with you. I'm from Fargo and go out every weekend if I can. Drop me an IM as I think most people have lost track of your post due to a caps lock issue.


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

im wondering where you guys are goin to hunt since im from grand forks and me and a friend would probly go depending on date and time.

:sniper:


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

JUSTIN definitely interested in finding new hunting partners,mine are stuck on ice fishin right now and i hate to hunt alone for the simple fact that if something were to happen outdoors ,i wouldnt be found till it was to late,but ya drop me a pm and well get something worked out for a hunt ok


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

COYOTEKILLER2004 said:


> JUSTIN definitely interested in finding new hunting partners,mine are stuck on ice fishin right now and i hate to hunt alone for the simple fact that if something were to happen outdoors ,i wouldnt be found till it was to late,but ya drop me a pm and well get something worked out for a hunt ok


Your PM isn't listed, drop me an email [email protected]


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I hate to be alone and I am new in ND... I am hoping I will have someone to go with and good time together hunting .. Coyete sound alike exicting... I am more interesting to hunt for waterfowl then upland birds.. I would like to try out coyete thanks


----------

